# I Think I Got MY Sign Today.....



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I am just in shock right now and awe ..
My other thread about it being 8 months since I lost Ava, I said I prayed to God to please at any time give me a sign she is ok:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Well today I think he did. I feel so lucky and so blessed right now.

I went food shopping and I walked into the parking lot and this young girl was looking at me, I said to myself what the hell is she looking at, thank God I didn't say that to her :wacko::wacko: I just ignored her. As I was putting my packages into my trunk she was looking again, her car was across from mine. Our eyes met and then I just turned around when I turned back she was walking towards me I was like good God now what? :dohh::dohh::dohh:
She came up to me and she said please don't think I am crazy but I am being pushed by something to come to you and tell you something. I looked at her like she had an extra head and i said ok and she said please don't be sad anymore, you need to know that you will be ok and things are ok and God hears you every night that you pray and that you are blessed and good things will happen for you then she said you need to let go , everything is ok now :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I just looked at her and I remembered me praying all week that i please get some kind of sign so i just know Ava is ok, i promised I would let her go if I knew she was ok. The lady then asked if she could hug me :cry::cry::cry: I said yes and she did and then said remember you are blessed, i started crying so hard, i knew why she was here telling me this she didn't. She then got into her car and drove away. I stood there speechless and crying/ I firmly believe this was my sign. Why on earth would a complete stranger do that?? I don't know who she was and maybe she was psychic , i don't know . I had my sun glasses on so she could not see my face at all. Tell me how odd is this?
I just feel it was meant for me and Now I can let her go and she can become an angel and watch over us.
I feel so very blessed that this happened to me. I am still in shock. i came home and drank 2 beers ..:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: I was so taken back.
I do feel lucky.. My little Ava wanted me to know she is ok and to stop mourning her and try to let her go..
XOXOXO Love You All :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## angel jayvian

Awww I'm so glad you are feeling better and yesss that was Ava Letting you know she want you to be happy and remember her as your beautiful gift from god. Even thou our angels are not with us we were blessed with such great gift, our angels looking out for us. they don't want to see us down .they are truly a gift from god..


----------



## jaykay

Hi, 

That's an amazing and beautiful story, thank you for sharing xxxxxxx


----------



## wife.mom

That is amazing.
I am glad you found some peace.


----------



## kiki04

Wow that story gave me goosebumps!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry: I still can't believe this happened. I feel so much peace now. I told my son and he said that was an angel here on earth:kiss::kiss: He said Ava was trying to give you the sign and she gave it to you through this girl.
I never thought something so special would ever happen to me, all my crying and pleading and begging has finally been answered. I think they just wanted me to be at peace. and now I am.
Thanks for reading. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

Andrea!!! 

Oh Wow.... What a blessing you recieved today... :flower:

I am so thankful that you have found some peace my friend:hugs: What a truly amazing story... Thank you for sharing with us :flower::flower:


----------



## babesx3

wow that is an amazing story...:hugs:

it was this time of year i found out i was pg with my rainbow.... i saw the most enormous beautiful rainbow, gave me goose bumps i'm sure that was a sign from my angel .....

wishing you and your angel peace xxxxx


----------



## Hellylou

Oh wow that's amazing! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

That's amazing, Andrea. So beautiful, too. Thanks for sharing, I'm so happy for you, I have tears rolling down my face I'm so happy and moved for you. So glad you've been heard and got your sign. You truly have an angel watching over your family, the wee darling. xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Nikki_d72 said:


> That's amazing, Andrea. So beautiful, too. Thanks for sharing, I'm so happy for you, I have tears rolling down my face I'm so happy and moved for you. So glad you've been heard and got your sign. You truly have an angel watching over your family, the wee darling. xxx

Nikki,
I am just still in shock but I just feel so easy breezy like I am at peace . The funny thing is I have only told my husband and my best friend (And you all) I just don't have the need to tell a lot of people, i feel like this is so special and I should just keep it inside me and near me . :cry::cry::cry::cry: I can't explain how i am feeling, i am not crying I am not upset, I just accept this gift and appreciate it so very much.
I am not a special person I never thought something so wonderful or precious would happen to me..
XOOXOXXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sma1588

thats amazing. it brought tears to me eyes. hugs....


----------



## Nikki_d72

Ah but you ARE a special person!


----------



## DueSeptember

:hugs: *awwwwww so sweet *


----------



## amotherslove

wow. i'm so happy for you<3 i can only hope all of our babies are happy alongside your ava<3


----------



## yazoo

OMG Andrea your story actually gave me goosebumps. That is definitely your sign from Ava to let you know that she is doing well. I am so happy for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

amotherslove said:


> wow. i'm so happy for you<3 i can only hope all of our babies are happy alongside your ava<3

This sign was not just meant for my Ava it was meant for us all/ I think God knows how much we are suffering and in his little way through this woman he let me know our babies are ok with him..:hugs::hugs::hugs:





yazoo said:


> OMG Andrea your story actually gave me goosebumps. That is definitely your sign from Ava to let you know that she is doing well. I am so happy for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am still in shock about this all. I can't believe a total stranger would say this to me and walk away. I prayed so hard every night for 8 months to please give me something to let me know Ava was ok. 
I thought maybe i would see a white Dove or something, but to actually have a person come up to me and say what she said, my God I do feel so blessed and so at peace. I just know ALL of our babies are ok and we will see them again. I used to think people were crazy when they talked about this stuff, now look I am here experiencing it, and I am not a nut:haha::haha:

I just feel at ease, I can't explain it 

XOXOXOOXOOOX
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyStobe

Andrea your story is amazing and I am so pleased that you have gained so much comfort from it. Thank you for sharing it with us.

I truely believe that all of our angels are watching over us.


----------



## tabitha561

Amazing! That brought tears to my eyes.. I was told one time to keep a prayer journal to see what prayers get answered or not answered. I think you would be surprised how your prayers are answered , just not in the you would think. :) :hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

ANDY!!! 

When I first read this post, I honestly thought ... " Hmm, wow! So glad she got a sign." .... NEVER in a million years would I have thought something sooooo similiar would happen like that with us!!! 

Oh My Gosh! But it did... I posted the LONG story under our TTC thread.... BUT WOW...

WOW....

Since this morning, I have had an incredible sense of peace and even some excitement for ttc FINALLY....

As I explained in the other thread, Since our descison to ttc, I have had this tiny feeling of guilt that I couldn't shake... Like I was forgetting, replacing, or even moving on without my Em'.... I know, silly huh... But I felt like I couldnt' be COMPLETELY happy with ttc, think this is why I was sooo feeling like "ohwell, no biggie, so what I got a bfn." ...... WOW..... What an eye opener!! I feel Emma is fine with us ttc .... Have her lil blessing... :flower:

Thank you for sharing this blessing with us! Yes, I now KNOW our lil girls as well as all the other lil ones are truly ok ...:cloud9:

Thank you for always being there for me, and all the others ... You are such a remarkably, strong soul :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

KamIAm said:


> ANDY!!!
> 
> When I first read this post, I honestly thought ... " Hmm, wow! So glad she got a sign." .... NEVER in a million years would I have thought something sooooo similiar would happen like that with us!!!
> 
> Oh My Gosh! But it did... I posted the LONG story under our TTC thread.... BUT WOW...
> 
> WOW....
> 
> Since this morning, I have had an incredible sense of peace and even some excitement for ttc FINALLY....
> 
> As I explained in the other thread, Since our descison to ttc, I have had this tiny feeling of guilt that I couldn't shake... Like I was forgetting, replacing, or even moving on without my Em'.... I know, silly huh... But I felt like I couldnt' be COMPLETELY happy with ttc, think this is why I was sooo feeling like "ohwell, no biggie, so what I got a bfn." ...... WOW..... What an eye opener!! I feel Emma is fine with us ttc .... Have her lil blessing... :flower:
> 
> Thank you for sharing this blessing with us! Yes, I now KNOW our lil girls as well as all the other lil ones are truly ok ...:cloud9:
> 
> Thank you for always being there for me, and all the others ... You are such a remarkably, strong soul :hugs::hugs:

:cry::cry::cry: Thanks, Kelly.. Youa re so special to me and I can't wait to read what happened with you :happydance::happydance:
I also would like to thank you for always being a friend to me and a wonderful support system. I hope one day we all get to meet..
XOXOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissingRyder

That's awesome to read..... I have hopes and pray frequently that I have signs that those that have passed are doing well and hope it gives me peace. There have been different situations that have done this for many family members but now since losing my Angel I pray I know my Angel is fine. Yes, you receiving this gift gives others hope and allows us to have some relief that we will know also someday. Blessings and floaty kisses to ALL the baby angels.


----------



## Cassie10

Wow! That is so so amazing! I'm glad you have some peace now hun! :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Cassie10 said:


> Wow! That is so so amazing! I'm glad you have some peace now hun! :hugs:

I feels SO good I can't even explain. I just keep thinking about it and trying to get it it through my head. My husband keeps telling me to stop and just accept it.I think he is right.
XOXOXOxoxoox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazoo

Andrea I just read your thread again and I am in tears. What you said about it not only being a sign that Ava is ok but that all our babies are ok is so sweet. Your such a selfless person and I thank you for that. When I visit Jakob I ask him to give me a sign that he is here with me and that he is ok. At night when I cuddle his blanket I ask him to come give Mammy a cuddle and I hope one day I experience something so great. The only thing I experienced ( and I kind of shrugged it off as coincidental) was when I was sitting next to his grave crying my eyes out and a white butterfly came and sat on his cross for a minute and flew off. At the time I thought WOW but then after that I thought maybe it was just a coincidence. I hope our babies know that we are in contact and are playing happily together in heaven. :hugs::hugs:

Oh man I can't stop crying. lol


----------



## Andypanda6570

yazoo said:


> Andrea I just read your thread again and I am in tears. What you said about it not only being a sign that Ava is ok but that all our babies are ok is so sweet. Your such a selfless person and I thank you for that. When I visit Jakob I ask him to give me a sign that he is here with me and that he is ok. At night when I cuddle his blanket I ask him to come give Mammy a cuddle and I hope one day I experience something so great. The only thing I experienced ( and I kind of shrugged it off as coincidental) was when I was sitting next to his grave crying my eyes out and a white butterfly came and sat on his cross for a minute and flew off. At the time I thought WOW but then after that I thought maybe it was just a coincidence. I hope our babies know that we are in contact and are playing happily together in heaven. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh man I can't stop crying. lol

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
If I got this beautiful precious sign it can only mean ALL our babies are ok they ALL are up there just waiting for us/ It has to mean this.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
They are fine and they want us to go on cause they know one day they will have us ALL to themselves forever :hugs::hugs::hugs: They are willing to wait for us, but we have to be willing to live now here on earth for them

XOOXOOX Hugs Kisses and SO Much Love To You XOOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazoo

Your words just made me cry again. lol. Your right though we will be with them one day & until then we have to find a way to make our stay here on earth more tolerable without them. 

Lots & lots of hugs to you too babe. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

Yazoo.... I firmly believe that lil perfect white butterfly was YOUR sign ... Yes, you can look at it like a coincidence OR you could look at it like, what are the odds of a white lil butterfly landing THERE at THAT moment... :hugs: Jakob was sending you some loves and cuddles... I know he misses you as much as you miss him... Just hang in there and one day you will see him again ... :hugs:

We'll get through all this together..... :hugs:


----------



## xxchloexx

Im in shock , For many reasons , Im so touched by you're story i belive you really have a gorgeous little angel looking after you and she knew her mummy was upset and wanted you to know she is fine :) , You are so brave what a strong woman you are I cant imagine how you feel or what you are going through all i no is your little girl is so lucky to have you as her mother. The next thing i want to say is probally going to sound crazy and weird... Ive never lost a baby Im pregnant at the moment but sometimes find myself looking at this section and crying , just sending the women here hugs,But last night i had a weird dream of a little baby girl I know im having a girl , But in my dream i knew this baby wasnt mine and her name was Ava , I said to the nurse this little baby isnt my baby ? and the nurse said shes a little angel that visits the other babys now and again and she was very happy smiling and laughing... It was a crazy dream and made no sence..But now i find myself reading you're thread and you're little girl is named is Ava ... I dont no if this was a sign but i thought i would share im sorry if i upset you in anyway x


----------



## Andypanda6570

xxchloexx said:


> Im in shock , For many reasons , Im so touched by you're story i belive you really have a gorgeous little angel looking after you and she knew her mummy was upset and wanted you to know she is fine :) , You are so brave what a strong woman you are I cant imagine how you feel or what you are going through all i no is your little girl is so lucky to have you as her mother. The next thing i want to say is probally going to sound crazy and weird... Ive never lost a baby Im pregnant at the moment but sometimes find myself looking at this section and crying , just sending the women here hugs,But last night i had a weird dream of a little baby girl I know im having a girl , But in my dream i knew this baby wasnt mine and her name was Ava , I said to the nurse this little baby isnt my baby ? and the nurse said shes a little angel that visits the other babys now and again and she was very happy smiling and laughing... It was a crazy dream and made no sence..But now i find myself reading you're thread and you're little girl is named is Ava ... I dont no if this was a sign but i thought i would share im sorry if i upset you in anyway x

:cry::cry::cry: NO you didn't upset me I am actually in tears right now. Thank you so very much from my heart.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I just think God got sick of me crying so so so much and the pain is just constant it never goes away for me so I do believe whoever this woman was , she was sent to me from above. Your story your dream was beautiful and so precious and it was so nice of you to let me know about it.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am so very grateful for that. I miss her so much more than I can say. After this happened though it gave me such peace and a feeling of now it is ok for me to smile again, I have not smiled in 8 months. I wish you so much love and luck with your pregnancy and If you ever need to talk I am here always.
Thank you again XOXOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

Wow Chloe!!! Thank you so much for sharing this ..... Truly touched my heart.... :hugs::hugs:

Good Luck with your lil buddle... H&H pregnancy Hon!:flower:


----------



## katie21188

that is amazing, what an incredible person


----------

